# 1986 300zx non turbo. HELP!!



## micah 1986 300zx (Oct 1, 2012)

my 300zx tries to crank but then shuts off. i have replaced the battery and i dont know what is wrong. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I think you need to explain your problem a little bit more to us so that we can help you. To be clear, "crank" is a term used to describe when the starter is turning to engine over to get it to start; when the engine "fires," it means it has started and is no longer "cranking" but is now "running." I write this so we are on the same page. 

You say the engine cranks, but then shuts off. Does this mean it all of the sudden stops cranking, or that it fires and runs and then stalls? Will the engine still crank, now or does it just do nothing when you turn the key to "start?"


----------

